# Lenovo T420s cannot boot + several other problems



## da1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

Recently, I got a brand new Lenovo T420s on which I tried to install FreeBSD amd64 on. I had millions of problems and I need an opinion:

1) 8.2 amd64 - boot stuck at keyboard probe (http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/svn-rev-197392-hangs-during-boot-td3926276.html) - workaround by adding an external USB keyboard and disabling the internal AT keyboard at the boot prompt `set hint.atkbd.0.disabled="1"` and `set hint.atkbd.0.flags="0x9"`
- I managed to install and boot the OS but I have no drivers for the network card .

2) 9.0 amd64 (May snapshot) - had to do the same thing with the keyboard and after I installed the OS, I couldn't boot it. The PC was acting like there was no HDD inside at all. I have a SSD inside (if this makes any difference at all).

3) PC-BSD 8.0 and 8.2 behave the same as FreeBSD 8.2 amd64.

Any hints anyone?


----------



## vermaden (Jul 4, 2011)

You can try the latest daily snapshot from here but I doubt it will help: http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/

The only thing you can do is to fatigue FreeBSD developers to do something about it through the mailing lists: http://lists.freebsd.org


----------



## da1 (Jul 4, 2011)

UPDATE:

I installed 8.2 amd64 and moved to STABLE (kernel compiled without atkbd and atkbdc) and the network card is working.

Stuff not working yet:
* Video card (NVIDIA Quadro NVS 4200M) - no graphic acceleration with the port (getting reboots with the official NVIDIA driver)
* Modem - not tested yet

*@vermaden* - I might give it a go but first I need to see if I can use FreeBSD on this laptop or not.


----------



## rodolphoeck (Aug 4, 2011)

@da1 have you found a solution for the keyboard? Did you have to use an USB one just for the installation or for normal operation as well?

Thanks!


----------



## da1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,

I've updated to r224526 and the keyboard problem went away.


----------

